# Wireless Adapter startet nicht mehr



## Rishu-chan (3. März 2008)

Internet hat heute morgen noch wunderbar funktioniert, dann war es auf einmal weg und die Möglichkeit, die Verbindung wieder herzustellen auch. Der Gerätemanager gibt an, dass der Adapter nicht gestartet werden kann, habs auch schon mit De- und Neuinstallation versucht, was nichts gebracht hat. Kenn mich damit leider überhaupt nicht aus, bitte helft mir. Wieso muss sowas eigentlich auch immer passieren, wenn man grad mal Urlaub hat? 

Ach so, das gute Stück nennt sich D-Link AirPlus G+ DWL -G520+ Wireless PCI Adapter


----------

